# Belkin N150 Problems



## SpaceMonky (May 2, 2011)

While I was at university, I bought a cheap Belkin N150 router to use in my dorm room, around October. For the rest of the year, it worked great, only dropping out once every couple days. However, now that the school year has ended and I moved back home, the router drops the connection every 5-10 minutes. I still get a bar reading, and after about 30 seconds the connection returns.

When I brought the router home, I restored it to factory defaults and set it up to work with the modem at home. I've tried a few fixes I've seen online, such as setting the router to ignore b connections, to no avail. One other strange thing: if the connection is active (eg. buffering an hour long video), the connection won't drop. Advice?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Maybe this time you might want to consider buying either a D-Link, Netgear, some Linksys routers are good too. I'd stay away from another Belkin Router.


----------



## nitroxp (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

Are you using ADSL? does the router have a "dial on demand" option? if so it closes the connection whenever it doesnt see activity. This may be why it stays up while your streaming.


----------

